# Windows 7 von  OEM Preinstallation Kit installieren



## Modders Vision (5. August 2012)

Hallo 

Seit dem ich nach einem Systemcrash meinen Pc neu aufgesetzt habe, bekomme ich eine Meldung, dass ich angeblich Opfer einer Softwarefälschung wäre.
Nun würde ich mein Windoof gerne von der OEM System Builder-CD installieren, da ich den "supertollen" Windoof Support eh nicht benötige.
Nur leider weis ich nicht, wie man Windows von der OEM System Builder-CD installiert. Wenn ich über die CD Boote öffnet sich nach dem Ladevorgang cmd.exe - Was muss ich da eingeben, damit ich Windows wieder installieren kann?
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann, da ich mich damit leider überhaupt nicht auskenne.

MfG,
Modders Vision


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. August 2012)

Du bootest ja auch nicht mir der OEM System Builder-CD sondern mit der 
*OEM Preinstallation Kit CD.*

fallst das Deine einzige ist die Du hasst gibbed hier Hilfe.
Windows 7 OEM Preinstallation Kit-Training


Das Kit ist normalerweise für die hersteller zum erstellen eines master PC einer Baureihe um dann das Imahe für alle anderen rechner zu erstellen.


----------



## Modders Vision (5. August 2012)

Wie soll ich sonst den blöden Key umgehen, damit Microsoft nicht mehr rummeckert und meine Desktophintergrundbild schwarz macht???


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. August 2012)

die systembuilder gekauft oder war die bei dem PC dabei ?

sonst via telefon denen sagen war ein systemcrah und willst wieder aktivieren.


----------



## Modders Vision (5. August 2012)

Ich habe mir des OEM System Builder-Paket gekauft - da is das OEM Preinstallation Kit und die Windoof 7 Home Premium 64-Bit DVD drinn.
Und am Sonntag is der Telefonsupport nicht da :'(


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. August 2012)

1. ist es via telefon ein rechner dem du die ID eingibst.
erst wenn das nicht hilft bleibste in der Leitung und wartest bis jemand drann geht.
Und 2. ja auch Sonntags. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950929


----------



## Modders Vision (5. August 2012)

Dann müsste ich jetzt Windows nocheinmal auf meiner SSD, wo es eigentlich laufen soll installieren und dann dieser Beschreibung folgen...
Das hat Microsoft wie gewohnt natürlich alles wieder so kompliziert gemacht - wenn irgendjemand ne Ahnung hat, wie man sich nen Hackintosh macht, wäre es super, wenn er sich melden könnte...


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. August 2012)

Modders Vision schrieb:


> Und die Nummer???
> Kannst du mir die mal bitte schnell geben???


 
steht in dem Link .
Wenn Du das Win was sich nicht Aktivieren lässt noch drauf hasst folge den Anweisungen im Link.  

0800 284 8283


----------



## Modders Vision (5. August 2012)

@ mickythebeagle: Danke für deine Hilfe, ich werde Win7 nochmal über die normale Installations-CD auf meiner SSD installieren und dann den Anweisungen von deinem Link folgen.
Wenn trotzdem jemand ne Ahnung davon hat, wie man nen Hackintosh macht -> Bitte melden


----------



## Modders Vision (10. August 2012)

Da ich jetzt bis heute nicht daheim war, habe ich das problem vorerst aufgeschoben auf heute. Jedoch lies sich Windows jetzt eh ganz normal aktivieren...
Wenn trotzdem jemand weis wie man einen Hackintosh macht, oder selbst schon mal einen gemacht hat, wäre es toll wenn er sich hier melden könnte


----------

